# 80/20 strings on hogs



## Rick Turkosz (Nov 7, 2017)

I recently purchased an all mahogany guitar and was wondering if anyone has tried 80/20 bronze strings on such an instrument?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There is no consistent answer to this question-each guitar is different and you have to experiment with all kinds of strings to determine what you like the best.

When I used to own a Martin D15 M Burst the best strings for that guitar were the Martin Monel strings-when I tried them on my Larrivee L 05 I could not wait to remove them


----------



## Rick Turkosz (Nov 7, 2017)

I agree, I usually try at least 4-6 different strings before deciding on which I like best for each guitar.I have tried the monels as well as darrdario nickle bronze and right now I have Giubson PB lights on the hog.I too have put strings on my Yamaha LL16 and took them off again within an hour.


----------



## Golden Era (Aug 18, 2014)

While each guitar IS different, generally to my ears phosphor works better on mahogany guitars - can roll off a little of the brightness or 
"brassiness" that some hog guitars can have...
YMMV...


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Golden Era said:


> While each guitar IS different, generally to my ears phosphor works better on mahogany guitars - can roll off a little of the brightness or
> "brassiness" that some hog guitars can have...
> YMMV...


I’d have to agree as Elixir phosphor bronze sound (and feel) terrific on my mahogany Martin (back and side - not top). But again, some people love ketchup on their hotdog. Others, only mustard.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I’m digging 80/20 strings on my acoustics for maximum cutting power lately. They’re amazing on an acoustic archtop.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I only have two "hog" guitars, a Gibson J45 and a Martin D18. Both of them sound their best to my ears with Elixir phosphor bronze nanoweb lights. I've tried 80/20s on both of them but I'm not a fan of the sound or response of 80/20s.


----------

